# Dry WP removal



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

I have to remove some 12" wallpaper border at the nursing home I'm about to start. Any ideas for getting it down with little or no water. Don't want any old people (like Bill's age) falling and breaking their hips. The wall set up is 9', top 12" is border, then paint, then a vinyl hand/chair rail, then about 3-4' of heavy commercial wallpaper (looks kinda like grass cloth if I remember right). So all I have to do is remove border then paint the wall above the hand rail. So whatcha think? 

Sorry Bill had to poke fun at someone. And also if anyone has any wp work coming up I bought GARDZ at Lowe's for $2.80 a gallon the other day may want to check yours out.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WAGGZ said:


> I bought GARDZ at Lowe's for $2.80 a gallon the other day may want to check yours out.


Damn, was it an error?


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Damn, was it an error?



No. I bought 2 gallons, also 4 qts of SHEILDZ for $0.34/ qt then something else for $0.27 / qt.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

There have been clearing out their Gardz and Shields inventory for a couple months now.There is none left in the 2 Lowe's here. I paid $7 and picked up 4 gals last month.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

dang, I might have missed the boat on that one.


----------



## BBWC (Sep 13, 2009)

Do you know what type of material it is? Many times it is a paper backed vinyl. If it is, try to peel off the front layer of vinyl. The backing that is left you could wipe down with a damp sponge without using too much water. You may need to hit it a couple of times before it's wet enough to either peel off or scrape off. Use just enough water to wet the backing without it running down the wall. Hopefully they didn't use VOV to install it.

Bill


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

BBWC said:


> Do you know what type of material it is? Many times it is a paper backed vinyl. If it is, try to peel off the front layer of vinyl. The backing that is left you could wipe down with a damp sponge without using too much water. You may need to hit it a couple of times before it's wet enough to either peel off or scrape off. Use just enough water to wet the backing without it running down the wall. Hopefully they didn't use VOV to install it.
> 
> Bill


Most likely, they did, then you're screwed:whistling2:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

chrisn said:


> There have been clearing out their Gardz and Shields inventory for a couple months now.There is none left in the 2 Lowe's here. I paid $7 and picked up 4 gals last month.


Clearing it out? For what else? Maybe they owe Zinnsser too much dough.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> Clearing it out? For what else? Maybe they owe Zinnsser too much dough.


 
I don't know, maybe.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

NCPaint1 said:


> Clearing it out? For what else? Maybe they owe Zinnsser too much dough.


perhaps it don't sell and they just want to liquidate it. I saw this happen with a cabot wood brightener/cleaner from lowes. They were selling it for 7 bucks. I asked and the old man working in the paint department, who has mixed many gallons of primer for me, said it didn't sell and they priced it to move.:thumbsup:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> perhaps it don't sell and they just want to liquidate it. I saw this happen with a cabot wood brightener/cleaner from lowes. They were selling it for 7 bucks. I asked and the old man working in the paint department, who has mixed many gallons of primer for me, said it didn't sell and they priced it to move.:thumbsup:


 
Yes,I think you have it. It was in a bin with lots of other "crap" that was not selling. I was probably one of 3 painters in the tri state area buying it.:blink:


----------



## parodi (Mar 15, 2010)

WAGGZ said:


> I have to remove some 12" wallpaper border at the nursing home I'm about to start. Any ideas for getting it down with little or no water. Don't want any old people (like Bill's age) falling and breaking their hips. The wall set up is 9', top 12" is border, then paint, then a vinyl hand/chair rail, then about 3-4' of heavy commercial wallpaper (looks kinda like grass cloth if I remember right). So all I have to do is remove border then paint the wall above the hand rail. So whatcha think?
> 
> Sorry Bill had to poke fun at someone. And also if anyone has any wp work coming up I bought GARDZ at Lowe's for $2.80 a gallon the other day may want to check yours out.


Most of the borders during the border craze were paper backed vinyl. You can use this method which involved no water at all: 

Remove the vinyl part everywhere. If the border is, say, 6 inches wide, get out some scrap rolls of fabric backed vinyl if you have some. Paste long sheets liberally with Romans Professional 880, book them and cut them lengthwise into 6.5 inch strips, Put the strips over the paperbacking and let it sit for at least 4 hours. You can even apply them and let them sit overnight. The 880 takes hours to penetrate the paperbacking but does not freeze up. If this doesn't work or gets you into unanticipated trouble I will say, "WAGGZ who?"


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Damn, I am going to have to run to Lowes tomorrow on my Peoria delivery to pick up everything that they have as I use that a lot on furniture as a barrier coat to protect from stencil bleeding. Thanks for the info!


----------

